# Want to know the Living expense and available jobs in NZ



## serein (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I am planning to move to NZ on study visa in Christ Church and would really appreciate if someone could tell me the living expenses in NZ. 

Which is best place for an International Student to study and do a part time job in NZ. 

I have worked as Help desk support in an International Computer software company which mainly required troubleshooting and maintenance of the systems. Are there similar jobs available in NZ and what is the average salary for these jobs? 



Many thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

serein said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move to NZ on study visa in Christ Church and would really appreciate if someone could tell me the living expenses in NZ.
> 
> ...


Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for jobs, and you'll find a few other posts on here about the cost of living. Christchurch won't have such a huge demand for IT guys when compared with Auckland or Wellington.


----------



## serein (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------

